# begrenzungen …



## freekazoid (14. November 2002)

tach da draussen

wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach zu blöd um die illustrator-hilfe richtig zu lesen, aber ich krieg folgendes nicht auf die reihe:

ich hab aus ps-exportierte pfade in illustrator bearbeitet und möchte das ergebnis jetzt fürs 'Web speichern'.
soweit so gut.
wie ich nun aber beim vorschaufenster 'Für Web Exportieren' sehe, ist nicht alles drauf, sondern nur der teil innerhalb dieses 'komischen' ramens (siehe anhang).
nun die frage: wie erweitere ich diesen ramen? ist das überhaupt möglich? muss ich da das ausgangs psd-file schon grösser machen bevor dem exportieren(dann wären diese begrenzungen aufgrund des ausgangsfile entstanden)?

wär toll bescheid zu kriegen was da läuft 

[edit]
zugegeben, ohne bild im anhang wär die ganze sache bisschen … naja


----------



## propaganda X (15. November 2002)

meine vermutung:
was dort zu sehen ist sind beschnittmarken, versuch doch einfach mal die dokumentgröße zu verändern (also vergrössern) oder (da kommt es aber darauf an, was das jetzt für ein dokument und ob das einigermassen verlustfrei geht)das Objekt zu verkleinern.

alternativ: exportiere dein file zurück in Photoshop und speicher es dann fürs web.


----------



## freekazoid (15. November 2002)

das mit dem dokument vergrössern hab ich dann auch noch probiert, aber leider sind die beschnittmarken (was gelernt, ne ) unverändert geblieben.

klar, das objekt könnte ich ohne probleme verkleinern, jedoch find ich das nicht die beste methode.
in diesem falle sehe ich das mal so, dass es nicht möglich ist, diese beschnittmarken auszuweiten?


----------



## propaganda X (15. November 2002)

also das mit den beschnittmarken ist ja nur eine vermutung, kommt mir aber irgendwie komisch vor, da du ja fürs web exportierst und die druckmarken sind eben nur für den druck gedacht (so markierst du für die druckerei bspw. die Schnittmarkierungen, wenn du mehrere Visitenkarten auf einem Druckbogen plaziert hast). dummerweise komme ich gerade nicht an illustrator ran, dass ich dir nur einen groben hinweis geben kann (ab nächster woche wird alles besser):

Objekt/Schnittmarken/Löschen (bzw. Entfernen o.s.ä.)

alternativ kannst du sie (Schnittmarken)auch verändern (also rahmen vergrößern). eigentlich müsstest du sie auch anders markieren können (such mal die verschiedenen Ebenen ab, vielleicht liegen sie ja auf einer schreibgeschützten oder/und versteckten Ebene).

na spiel mal ein bisschen rum, vielleicht klappt ja was


----------



## Christoph (15. November 2002)

btw. diese Schnittmarken nennt man
*PASSKREUZE*


----------



## freekazoid (15. November 2002)

@ propaganda x:
danke für die tipps!
leider komme ich momentan auch nicht an den illustrator ran (büro), aber ich werd' mich wieder melden wenn's nicht klappen würde …

ps: biste in paris gewesen?


----------

